
Wearable Predicts Tone of Conversation from Speech, Vital Signs – Hackaday - allanmacgregor
http://hackaday.com/2017/02/05/wearable-predicts-tone-of-conversation-from-speech-vital-signs/
======
lun4r
Sheldon would love this version.

